# Vertical Gas/Propane Smoker



## docluther (Jul 16, 2009)

I recently (just before July 4th) purchase a Great Outdoors Smoky Mountain Series gas smoker (model #3405BGW - http://www.walmart.com/catalog/produ...uct_id=3342508).  Unfortunately, the smoker arrived damaged (dented smoking box and burner plate/gas tube falling a part with one broken screw).  I was able to fix things enough to make my 4th of July smoke-out event.  

Unfortunately, a bigger problem exists.  Apparently, the parent company, CFM Home Products discontinued the Great Outdoors Smoky Mountain Series line of products sometime around December 2008.  So much for a 10-year warranty on the burner assembly.  

So I am left with with a burner assembly that could fall apart in the future and no way to get warranty service.  I have spoken with the reseller, and while they will accept a return w/o question, they are also going above-n-beyond trying to find some way I can get warranty service.  It has been over a week so far, with multiple contacts from the reseller, but no good news yet.  

Most likely I will end up returning the product, which leaves me in the marker for a new vertical gas/propane smoker.  

I am looking for something in the same configuration as the aforementioned smoker.  I have looked at the King Kooker 38" smoker (http://www.kingkooker.com/detail.php?ID=157) but cannot find any online reviews of the product.  I am also looking at Cabela's vertical smoker (http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/te...120&hasJS=true), but again there appears to be a lack of online reviews.  

I am wondering if any of you out here have some suggestions for some good vertical gas/propane smokers?


----------



## pineywoods (Jul 16, 2009)

First welcome to SMF glad you joined us. Look at the Browning Smokevault for another option the 24" looks very nice. Another company is now manufacturing the GOSM's again to from what I understand.


----------



## coffee_junkie (Jul 16, 2009)

I own the GOSM and it is a quality piece of equipment. I would return it and get the same model again if I where you....but I'm not


----------



## docluther (Jul 16, 2009)

For the price paid, I too think it is the  GOSM is a good piece of equipment.  

How long have you owned your GOSM?  Are you not concerned with the lack of warranty support?

- Doc

P.S. How did you enter the acronym for GOSM?


----------



## docluther (Jul 16, 2009)

Hummmm... The acronyms seem to be automagic!?


----------



## pineywoods (Jul 16, 2009)

I've had my GOSM a couple years and its a great smoker and I've had no problems with it


----------



## bigsteve (Jul 16, 2009)

I'm confused.  Have you been told there is no warranty support?  Or are you concerned about what the future may hold if you need support?

Decent manuf's have enough parts on hand when they discontinue some model to support warranties and service for years.  It's not like they're going out of business.


----------



## beer-b-q (Jul 16, 2009)

Here is the link to a Stainless Steel Weston which is a little larger for $299.00.  
http://www.pospaper.com/gas-smokers-1.html

*Weston:* *
Features:*

Stainless Steal construction
  800 Square inches of cooking area
  20,000 BTU Propane burner
  Fully Adjustable Burner for all types of foods
  3- Dampers for precise air flow control
  4- Chrome- plated cooking grid racks
  2- Sausage hangers with 8 hooks each
  Porcelain-coated water pan
  External temperature gauge accurately displays the internal temperature
  Large front door for easy access to all of your foods
  Locking Door handle stay cool during cooking
 Rotary Igniter for quick and easy starting
*Meat Smoker measurements with feet 48" x 22" x 22"*
  Oversized unit, additional shipping charges will apply

*GOSM:*
When you've got a craving for smoked barbecue, this Smoky Mountain gas smoker will satisfy. Gas power keeps the heat well-regulated, so you can smoke with confidence. This model's 9,520 cubic inches of cooking capacity lets you feed a crowd.
Top-notch cooker built with simplicity in mind
Electronic ignition for easy lighting
Gas-powered smoker distributes heat evenly
Large cast iron smoker box for hours of smoke flavor
Cast brass burner for long life
Three chrome cooking grids with four adjustment levels
Porcelain-coated water pan for easy cleanup
Two-hinge door for easy access
9,520 cubic inches cooking space
*Cooking capacity is 20" W x 14" D x 34" H *
Model: 3405BGW
Model No.: 3405BGW   Shipping Weight (in pounds):  61.0    Product in Inches (L x W x H):  14.0 x 20.0 x 35.0    Assembled in Country of Origin: Imported   Origin of Components: Imported   Wal-Mart No.: 001617323


*King Cooker: *

Color: Black Powder-coated Finish 
Overall Dimensions: 51" H x 17 1/2" Wide x 15 1/2" Deep 
*Smoking Cabinet Dimensions: 38" H x 17 1/2" Wide x 15 1/2" Deep *
Construction Materials: Powder-coated Steel 
20,000 BTU burner
Removable porcelain water pan 
Cast iron wood chip pan with vented lid 
Side door for easy access and minimal heat loss 
2 - Adjustable side dampers 
Smokestack with damper and Red "HOT" signal 
Large temperature gauge on front door 
Heat resistant handles 
Piezo lighting system
Adjustable flame control
UL listed LP hose w/type 1 connection


*Smoking Cabinet Includes* 3 - Sliding cabinet racks 
1 - Sliding marinade rack 
3 - Sausage hanging racks

 Item Weight:  120.00 LB
   Model: 2106
    UPC: 81795210607


*Cabelas: *
Two-door design prevents heat/smoke loss 
20,000-BTU burner 
Cool-touch handles 
Built-in sausage hooks 
Porcelain-coated wood chip box 
Chrome-plated racks       











These propane smokers have all the bells and whistles to take on your meat smoking projects. The .8mm steel  construction is powder-coated for a tough finish. The doors are made of 430 stainless steel  and topped off with cool-touch handles. Interior features built-in sausage hooks,  a square water pan, porcelain-coated wood chip box and  chrome-plated racks. The two-door design and adjustable ball bearing compression-fit door system prevents heat and  smoke loss while adding wood chips or water.  Propane tanks not included.  
*Available:*
*36"H x 16"W x 16"D *
*48"H x 16"W x 16"D       *


----------



## docluther (Jul 16, 2009)

The reseller, Walmart in this case, will only honor THEIR warranty.  The remaining warranty is a manufacturer warranty with a noted "do not return this item to the store where you purchased it.  Call us instead!" in the owner's manual.  

Unfortunately, the telephone no. listed in the manual never connects, and all web posts I have seen indicate that the manufacturer has stopped production of the GOSM series of products.

If one goes to the CFM Home Products customer care web site (http://www.cfmcustomercare.com), the contact information is scant at best, and one cannot find any reference to GOSM products.


----------



## docluther (Jul 16, 2009)

I should also say that in this case, the entire line of GOSM products have been discontinued not just a particular model.


----------



## beer-b-q (Jul 16, 2009)

Bass ProShop still has the GOSM available

*http://tinyurl.com/mmhyvc*

Order Qty Item Number                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                      Description            Size          Your Price                         38-688-773-10                                            
Read Item Notice
                        1        below                                                                           PROPANE GAS SMOKER
16,000 BTU    36"H x 16"W x 16"D
5.34 CU FT COOK SPACE                                                                                    $169.99                                         38-688-773-12                                           
Read Item Notice
                        1        below                                                                           PROPANE GAS SMOKER
18,000 BTU    36"H x 24"W x 16"D
8 CU FT COOK SPACE                                                                                    $199.99                                             1. Notice Additional Shipping Charge   Item requires an additional shipping charge of *$45 * per item due to size, weight, or quantity ordered. Ground delivery may not be available in some areas. Contiguous 48 states only. For shipping rates outside the U.S., and for Alaska, Hawaii, or Puerto Rico, email your shipping address to [email protected] along with the name or item number of the product(s) about which you are inquiring.


----------



## bigsteve (Jul 16, 2009)

OIC, that coupled with phone numbers that don't work would convince me to return it for a different brand. Good luck with it.


----------



## docluther (Jul 17, 2009)

Paul,  

I think you answered the question about who now owns the GOSM smokers.    From the Bass pro web site Now to see if they will warranty my smoker's burner assembly.

Wish me luck!


----------



## beer-b-q (Jul 17, 2009)

Glad it was helpful.  I have made a lot of purchases through Bass Pro and they have very good and fast service.


----------



## nater3 (Jul 17, 2009)

Call Landmann.  I recently bought a GOSM big block and a weld was broken on one of the rack holders when I opened it.  I called them on Monday and by Wednesday that week I have not just one replacement but a pair on my doorstep.  They will take care of you no problem.


----------



## forluvofsmoke (Jul 17, 2009)

_For information about Great Outdoors vertical smokers, call Landmann USA Customer Service at 1-800-321-3473._

_^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^_

That's good to know. I've had my GOSM 3405GW (16" W x 14" D x 34" H)for over 5 years now...maybe 6 (can't recall). I had a regulator diaphram rupture 1-1/2 years ago, and did a reto-fit with a higher capacity regulator purchased from a hardware store to repair it. Other than that, it's been pretty trouble free. Hopefully, I'll never need factory assistance.

I'm happy with my GOSM, though since I recieved a Smoke Vault 24 as a gift, my other rigs have been waiting in limbo...

Good luck on your smoker change-out. What ever you decide, consider the width for full slabs of spares, briskets, etc., if you want to smoke those items...that was my only regret with getting the smallest GOSM.

Eric


----------



## pignit (Jul 17, 2009)

I have a Masterbuilt and I have been really happy with it. Here is a link.
http://www.gourmetworld.com/brands/m...kers/10060306/


----------



## richoso1 (Jul 17, 2009)

And ditto for Chipotle Dude too.


----------



## medic630 (Sep 15, 2010)

Just purchased Weston 36" Gas Smoker. Need some reviews of the equipment ,cant find any user reviews, How well does it regulate temp, etc. If anyone has used one please leave a message . THanks


----------

